# تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات



## TOTA-OMYARA (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ماشــــــــــــــــــــــــاءالله تبارك الرحمن


تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي 2012 بمناسبه الدفعه العشرين اطقم حصريه وبسعر ولا اروع






يلا تونسو واكشخو بالعيد ولا تسألووو عن السعر وللجمله اسعار خاصه 
الدفعة العشــــرين
دفعـــــــــــــــه مجوهـــــــرات لازوردي للعيد2012
للطلب الجاد 0556579454 للنساء فقط
والرجال رسائل فقط
الحمد لله والشكر لله بعد نجاح الدفعه الثامنه عشرة دفعه العيد من تشكيله اطقم تقليد الذهب من لازوردي نجاح باهر حتى برا جدهوخارج المملكه والخليج العربي
وهذه المجموعه السابعه عشرة من اطقم مس لازوردي مع اليسا


حبيت اقدم لزبايني الاعزاء مجموعه جديده من كتالوج لازوردي 2011 مثل الذهب الاصلي بنفس اللمعه والبريق ونفس الاطقم الموجوده بمحلات الذهب باسعار خياليه بالاضافه للاطقم الاكثر طلبا من المجموعات السابقه



ماراح اطول عليكم يالغاليين جبت لكم تشكيله رووووووعه من الاطقم المطليه بالذهب والروديوم

ما يتغير لونها ابدا طالما ما عرضتيها لرطوبه او رش العطر

نفس الذهب طبق الاصل تستاهليها بأحلى سعر وبنص اسعار المولات

فأنا لا يوجد لدي محل ولا رواتب موظفين ليش اغلي عالناس؟

سارعي واحجزي طلبك لان الكميه محدوده جدا





وانت يا ادم اذا حاب تهدي احلى هديه قيمه وفخامه وبسعر ولا احلى وبسعر مناسب عندي اجمل هديه ممكن تفرح بها اي امرأه على وجه الارض وبسعر ولا بخيالك وما تلاقيه بالسوق ابد الا بأسعار غاليه جدا والكل يعرف تقليد الذهب لازوردي كيف اسعاره بالسوق .....



حاب تهدي امك الغاليه .....اختك .......زوجتك......خطيبتك......... بنتك 
يستاهلووووو


عندي اجمل الاطقم واخترت لكم ارقى العلب واكياسها نوفر عليك عناء الاختيار والتغليف 


اجمل هديه ممكن تقدمها وتملك قلب اي امرأه واسألونا نحنا :wink:



اطقم مس لازوردي 








(تم تزويد موديلات الاطقم بالارقام لتسهيل عمليه الطلب فوق كل موديل طقم رقمه وتحته سعره بالتوفيق) 
__________________
سؤال يتردد كثيرا من الزبونات الي يشترو مني لأول مرة ....هل يتغير لونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جميع الاطقم مطليه بالذهب الفرنسي ومايتغير لونها مالم يرش عطر عليه بشكل مباشر مع المحافظه عليه انا صار الي استخدام اكثر من سنه وماشاء الله لسا حلو وبلمعته والكل يفتكره علي ذهب والله العظيم يهبل هااااي كوالتي 
*بامكانك تقديمه هديه حلوه لأي شخص عزيز عليك عروس امك اختك صديقتك *





*الصور من تصويري الشخصي وضالمته كثييييييييير وكل اللي اخذو من عندي يعرفو ان الأطقم مضلومه بالتصوير تعرفو تصوير جوال بس انا احب زبوناتي ياخذو على بينه *

لا اسامح ولا احلل اي تاجرة او عضوة تقتبس افكاري او صور من تصويري الخاص او مضمون مواضيعي بأي هدف كان دون الرجوع الي والاستئذان فهذه حقوق فكريه وتجاريه وجهد ذاتي خاص بي

(1)
لمشاهده مجوهرات لازوردي و اليسا بالاطقم زورو متجري الخاص
http://mtgry.com/TOoOTAOMYARA


جديـــــــــ لازوردي2011ـــــــــد
متوفر






روووووووعه طقم مميزمن لازوردي اللؤلؤ ابيض درجه اولى لامع جدا من تصاميم لازوردي الحصريه لعام 2012راقي للملكات والاميرات والعرايس وللناس الVIP والراقيات للمناسبات الراقيه ينفع على فستان راقي وسيمبل

مطلي بالذهب الاصفر وفصوص كرستال اصليه 100% لمعته خيال واحلى من الصورة مرصع بفصوص كرستاليه ناعمه والصورة ضالمته
بنصف السعر في محلات المجوهرات المعروفه



السعر 200 ريال فقط

(2)

جديـــــــــــــــــــــــد جدا 




طقم من كولكشن لازوردي 2012 طقم الؤلؤ الراقي والملكي المذهب مميز بكرستال شوارفسكي راااااااااااااااااااااقي درجه اولى من ارقى انواع الكرستال

رووووووووعه رووووعه رووووعه ولمعته خياليه عالطبيعه لا يفووتكم يا محبات اللؤلؤ وكالعاده طبعا اللؤلؤ من افخر انواع اللؤلؤ الايطالي درجه اولى



السعر 230 ريال فقط

(3)
جديـــــــــــــــ جـــــدا ــــــــــــــــد








طقم اليسا الملكي اللؤلؤي المميز لسنه 2012
طقم لازوردي مطلي بالذهب الاصفر عيار 24 درجه اولى هااااااااااااي كوالتي لايتغير لونهابدا ولا لمعته تتغير 

طقم روعه غايه بالجمال والروعه واللؤلؤ الملكي المرصع به درجه اولى طقم قمه طقم ناعم وفخم بنفس الوقت ماحد يشوفه الا ويبصم انه ذهب اصلي
مرصع بالزركون اخو الالماس لمعه خياليه بسعر ولا احلى
من الاخر يا بنات شيييييك مرا رووووعه باللبس خيالي والسعر اقل من نص سعر المولات

300 ريال






(4) 











طقم ورده اللؤلؤ الرقيقه من لازوردي جديـــــــــــــــــد جدا مطلي بالذهب الابيض مرصع بالزركون الفاخر شديد اللمعان الناعم روووعه رومنسي مرا حلو باللبس
كوني ملكه الفخامه ببساطه ورقي ما تلبسين للبنوتات النعومات
يجنن يا بنات عالطبيعه

السعر منافس 

180 ريال فقط 

شكل التعليقه والحلق عن قرب رووووووووووووووووعه واحلى من الصورة




(5)
متوفـــــــ جديـــــــد ــــــــــــــــر 














طقم ناعم من لازوردي من اكثر الاطقم مبيعا مرصع بالكامل بالزركون الفاخر..مطلي بذهب عيار 22
مطلي بطبقه عازله لا يتغير لونه رووووعه بالبس وكشخه مرا ما يحتاج للعصريات والطلعات الخفيفه للرقيقات ومحبات الاناقه الناعمه


اللمعه والفخامه العصريه لسيدات المجتمع الانيقات والراقيات مميز وحصري وراقي والسعر خيال 

280 ريال فقط 




(6)
جديــــــــــــــــــ لازوردي 2011ـــــــــــــــد








لكثره الطلب عليه وفرناه بشكل جديد راقي اكثر جمال وانوثه

طقم رائع وناعم للبنوتات الراقيات مطلي بالذهب الاصفر و ما يتغير لونه ابدا مرصع بالكرستال الاصلي المشع الملون لمعه الذهب الاصفر الاسطوريه بتصميم فريد وراقي للانيقات والذويقات والهاي كلاس
طقم جديد ماحد يشوفه الا ويبصم انه طقم ذهب اصلي والسعر رووووووووووووعه
للاميرات الحلوات فقط

180 ريال فقط 


(7)







خصم خاص بمناسبه الدفعه العشرين السعر 390 ريال 

طقم راقي وفخم ومميزvip للرراقيااااااات فقط روووعه رووووعه نعومه وفخامه راقيه ومرتبه

طقم مطلي بالذهب الاصفر عيار24 والروديوم ما يتغير لونه ابدا ابد مضموووون ويجعلك اميره اميرات السهرة والكل راح يسألك عنو من جكاله على الطبيعه ولمعته قويه جدا نعومه مراااا للنعومات الراقيات فقط






(8)
جديـــــــ لازوردي 2011ـــــــــــد







طقم فضي جميييييييل جدا جدا ملكي مرصع بالكامل بأحجار الزركون الاصليه الفاخرة نفس الزكونات ترصيع ذهب ابيض اصلي فاخر ناعم جدا للاميرات الراقيات روعه باللبس لمحبات الاناقه فخم و تفصيلاته دقيقه ورائعه لمحبات الكشخه الراقيه رووووووعه بالمناسبات والافراح هديه فخمه وراقيه لمن تحبون


السعر يا بلاش 430 ريال فقط

صورة مقربه لمجوهرات الزركون الفاخرة بالطقم وترتيبها المذهل 





(9)

جديـــــــــــــــــــــد جدا لازرودي 2011 










طقم فخم وراقي وناعم من مجموعه لازوردي 2012مطلي بالذهب الاصفر
مرصع بالزركونات فخمه رائع جدا جدا لكل من تعشق 
رونق المجوهرات الراقيه بالزركون للانيقات فقط
مرا ذوووووووووووووووووووووق ولكم الحكم يهبل بالبس ومضلوووم بالصورة ونفففس الذهب الاصفر الراقي محد يشك فيه ابد كوني ملكه السهرة بارخص الاسعار
السعر لا يقاوم 

280 ريال فقط 

تفاصيل دقيقه بالطقم رووووعه ومرتب





(10)

جديــــــــــــــ2011ــــد وحصري










طقم راقي جدا من كولكشن لازوردي 2011 مطلي بالذهب الابيض مرصع بالزركون الناعم

جديد جدا ومميز لعاشقات البساطه الفخمه ..
..طقم راقي ورائع بكل مافي كلمه رائع وراقي من معنى للبنوتات والنساء 
الاتي يعشقن التميز البسيط


للمميزات..جدا راااااااااااائع باللبس 

السعر مخفض جدا ولا يقاوم 360 ريال فقط 

(11)
جديــــــــ لازوردي 2011 ـــــــــــد








طقم فاخر جدا وناعم مطلي بالذهب الاصفر مرصع الحلق والخاتم والتعليقه بالكامل بالزركون الرائع للذويقات الراقيات من مجموعه مس لازوردي 2012 روعه مطلي بالذهب فااااااخر جدا ويجنن لكثره الطلب على الاطقم الناعم والبسيطه والانيقه كوني ملكه الاناقه وفي اي مكان تألقي مع لازوردي وفرته والسعر روعه يجنننننن باللبس 

السعر لدينا خيالي فقط فقط 

190 ريال فقط فقط

صورة مقربه للتعليقه الخطيره مع الحلق واللمعه تسعد الناظر اليها







(12)
جديــــــــــــــــــ2011ــــــــــــــــــــــــد








لكثره الطلب على الاحجار الملونه وفرنااااااه

ينلبس مع اكثر الوان الفساتين اثاره طقم رائع وفي اللبس والطبيعه احلى بمليون مرة كوني الملكه التي لا يملك احد مجوهرات انفردي باجمل واغرب التصميمات 


طقم مطلي لازوردي ومرصع بالكامل بالزركون الملون مع ادق تفصيلاته بالزركون الفخم

مطلي بالذهب الابيض لمعته خياله شديد اللمعان

روعه يجنننننن جدا وناعم جدا وعصري


تصميم فريد وراقي من لازوردي تصميم لا تجديه الا عند ام يارا
من تشكيلات لازوردي 2012

تصوير ادق التفصيلات الرائعه والالوان المبهجه 





السعر رائع 

430 ريال فقط 




.................................................. .....................
نأتي لاراء الزباين بأطقم مس لازوردي


رأي التاجرة الغنيه عن التعريف ام خلودي من جده اخدت اطقم بالجمله اجمل تاجرة بجده وعلى راسي تاجرات جده كلهم






رأي زبون راقي من جده اخد هديه طقم لزوجته ايضا ربي ييسر له ويخلي له اهله 





هذه شهاده التاجرة المعروفه قمه الذوق والاخلاق والرقي ام باسل من مكه اخدت 3 اطقم راقيه 






وهذه شهاده العضوة جده مون من منتدى اسواق سيتي اخذت 3 اطقم وطلبت مرا اخرى ربي يحفظها ولبس العافيه عليهاوهذا اكبر شرف لي التعامل معها 










وهذا العضو اطيب الطيب تاجر العطور الفرنسيه المعروف من منتدى اسواق سيتي اخذ طقم هديه لأمه ربي يخليله هيا يارب ولبس العافيه على قلبها







وهذه شهاده العضوة الغاليه التاجرة الامورة اموووله انا كنت سعيده جدا بالتعامل معها وكان من حظها باليوم الوطني للمملكه ان تربح هديه اليوم الوطني اشترت طقمين والثالث هديه قدمتها لها بكل سرورمن اطقم لازوردي ربي يسعدها ويوفقها ولبس العافيه عليها وعلى خواتها


















نأتي لرأي العضوة الراقيه جدا سبيس قيرز من منتدى الفراشه من الشرقيه وهذا كان رايها بالاطقم وبالتعامل معنا ربي يسعدها ويشرفنا انها كانت من زبوناتنا الكريمات لبس العافيه على قلبها








وهذه شهاده الاخت رجاااء من الرياض ربي يبارك لها ويرزقها من حيث لا تحتسب اخدت الطقم رقم 5 هديه لعروس غاليه عليها لبس العافيه عليها يارب رجاءكانت مثال الاخلاق بالتعامل 










وهذا راي العضوة الراقيه هيبتـــــي ملكيــــــه من المدينه المنورة لبس العافيه عليها يارب ....







وهذا راي العضو المحترم مثيم880 طلب 3 اطقم راقيه واخد معهم هديه روعه سلسله زركون كوريه









وهذا رأي العضور رحال جده اخذ طقم هديه للاهل والحمد لله نال اعجابه بالطبيعه اكثر من الصورة العضو قه بالاخلاق ربي يحفظه ويحفظ كل شاب راقي مثله








وهذه شهاده العضو المحترم خالدكو من الرياض كان قمه بالاحترام واخد هديه لزوجته ربي يوفقهم ويسعدهم








وهذا راي العضو المحترم الحارث بن عباد من جده اخد 3 اطقم مع هديه ربي يباركله هو وزوجته 

















وهذا راي احد قريبات زبونتي الدائمه خطيبه صالح ربي يوفقها





وهذي رساله خاصه بالتاجرة الكبيرة ام خلودي من جده اخدت من عندي اطقم بالجمله ربي يسعدها ويبارك لها في بيعتهم حبيبتي الغاليه قمه بالذوق والاخلاق











هذه زبونه من المدينه اشترت طقم عبر متجري الخاص شهادتها وسام افتخر به








راي العضوة المعروفه ركن الساجر من مكه عضوة قمه طيبه واخلاق وتعامل ربي ينولها الي ببالها يارب بالتعامل معنا









وهذا العضو صعب المنال من مكه المكرمه زبون مميز بكل مافي كلمه مميز من معنى اشترى مني طقمين ذوق






لونا الشام من منتديا ت عالم حواء ....اشترت بالاول طقم ثم طلبت 3 اطقم اخرى ربي يباركلها الحبوبه







زبونه راقيه من عالم حواء







زبونه عن طريق متجري الخاص 










هذا رأي العضو المحترم والراقي ابو جمانه من الجبيل الصناعه اخذ مجموعه اطقم رائعه ربي يباركله









هذه العضوة القمورة الكرة الارضيه من عالم حواء اشترت مجموعه من الاطقم ربي يبارك لها









هذا راي العضو المحترم عبد الحميد بالتعامل معنا شخص راقي لأبعد الحدود ربي يوفقه بتجارته










تحياتي لكم وارجو ان تكون مجموعتي الجديده اعجبتكم مع خالص وشكري والكميه محدوده من كل طقم واحد او اثنين الحقو قبل لا يخلص ماشالله الطلب على الازوردي معروووووف ما يهدي حياكم الله خواتي






كل طقم تحته سعره انسخي الصورة واطلبي الان الكميه محدوووووووووووووووووده اقسم بالله 





البضاعه متوفره جميعها انشاالله ولكن الكميه محدوده جدا الرجاء الطلب من الجادات فقط سيصلك الطقم بكيس راقي وعلبه فخمه تحياتي:wink:
ارفعو موضوعى بدعوة حلوة منكم




الرجاء الجديه في الطلب 
ولا اسامح او احلل من تطلب وهي غير جاده
الاسعار ثابته منعا للاحراج







التوصيل بجده يده بيد والمندوب ياخد حق مشواره 30 ريال لاي مكان بجده 





وشحن زاجل لاي مدينه بالسعوديه او الما اكسبريس والي تبغى طلبها يوصل اكييييد انشالله الما اكسبريس لكم الخيار وانا غير مسؤوله عن ضياع او فقدان الاطقم مع زاجل لكم حريه الاختيار



اضمني وصول اطقمك بسلام مع الما اكسبريس














شرفوني بمتجري الخاص 
http://mtgry.com/TOoOTAOMYARA​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

ماشاء الله بالتووفيق ياارب


----------



## tjarksa (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

الله يوفقك يارب من واسع فضله .


----------



## (أم فهد ) (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ...


----------



## جوو الرياض (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

نسال الله العظيم التووفيق لك


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

(12)
جديــــــــــــــــــ2011ــــــــــــــــــــــــد








لكثره الطلب على الاحجار الملونه وفرنااااااه

ينلبس مع اكثر الوان الفساتين اثاره طقم رائع وفي اللبس والطبيعه احلى بمليون مرة كوني الملكه التي لا يملك احد مجوهرات انفردي باجمل واغرب التصميمات 


طقم مطلي لازوردي ومرصع بالكامل بالزركون الملون مع ادق تفصيلاته بالزركون الفخم

مطلي بالذهب الابيض لمعته خياله شديد اللمعان

روعه يجنننننن جدا وناعم جدا وعصري


تصميم فريد وراقي من لازوردي تصميم لا تجديه الا عند ام يارا
من تشكيلات لازوردي 2012

تصوير ادق التفصيلات الرائعه والالوان المبهجه 





السعر رائع 

430 ريال فقط


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

(9)

جديـــــــــــــــــــــد جدا لازرودي 2011 










طقم فخم وراقي وناعم من مجموعه لازوردي 2012مطلي بالذهب الاصفر
مرصع بالزركونات فخمه رائع جدا جدا لكل من تعشق 
رونق المجوهرات الراقيه بالزركون للانيقات فقط
مرا ذوووووووووووووووووووووق ولكم الحكم يهبل بالبس ومضلوووم بالصورة ونفففس الذهب الاصفر الراقي محد يشك فيه ابد كوني ملكه السهرة بارخص الاسعار
السعر لا يقاوم 

280 ريال فقط 

تفاصيل دقيقه بالطقم رووووعه ومرتب


​


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي 2012 بمناسبه الدفعه العشرين اطقم حصريه وبسعر ولا اروع


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

*tota-om yara *


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

للطلب: 0556579454


----------



## TOTA-OMYARA (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تخفيضات هائله على مجوهرات لازوردي بمناسبه الدفعه ال 20 لحقووو يابنات*

الأمل القادم 
تاجرة متميزة








 

مواضيعي / ردودي​
رقم العضو: 115341تاريخ التسجيل : Nov 2010الصفة : سيدة أعمال المشاركات : 11,803


















*[X]* </U>






يسعدني ويشرفني أن أكون أول من يضع رأيه في هذه العطور 


شهادة حق أقولها في مجموعة عطور كلايف كريستيان الخاصة بأبو محمد وبدون مبالغة 



قمة في الرووووووووعة .



.قمة الثبااااااات




..قمة في الجوووووودة ..​



لقد اخذت من عند أستاذي القدير أبو محمد من عدة أيام مجموعة كلايف كريستيان (الأسود..الأخضر..[COLOR=#a000e]الذهبي..البني)[/COLOR]




والله كلها تستحق التصفيق لها بقووووووة لروعتها ..عطور آخاااااذه 

:clapinghand: :clapinghand: :clapinghand:





الأخضر منها :رائع ..فواح ..مميز ..يبقى بالملابس بطريقة فظيعة لأيام وأيام ..هذا العطر قام بتجربته زوجي وكان كل ما خرج وطلع تفووووووح الرائحة وكأنه الآآآآآآن اللي راشها وهو يكون من الصباح فقط حاط منها ومرات يكون له عدة أيام راشها والله العظيم مو طبيعي هالعطر.

الأسود:انا التي قمت بتجربته : آخااااااااذ بطريقة ياااااااااااااااااااه ما أحلااااااااااااه ..راق لي كثيرا..يتميز بالفخامة رائحته فواحة مثيرة بشكل مذهل ..وهذا ما أردته منذ زمن في عطوري ..الشيء المميز الثابت الفواح الذي يعلق بالملابس.​

الذهبي :جميل جدا ايضا ..جذااااااااااب ..له طابع خاص به 

البني كذلك :راااااااائع ومن العطور المميزة ...









:::::::::::::::::::::::::



عموما :والله إنها مجموعة رااااائعه بمعنى الكلمة ...تستحق أكثر من سعرها يا أبو محمد ..فلقد شممت قبل هذه المجموعة عند غيرك ولم تكن بهذه الجودة ..بل لم تكن نفسها العطور بل بالمسمى فقط لمجموعة كلايف كريستيان ..فليتقو الله بائعين العطور ولا يستغلو الناس بالغلاء فقط. وهيا ليست نفس العطور.وحينما تأكدت من الأصلي وجدته لا يفرق عما أبدعت اناملك في تركيبه .واختلفت اختلاف كلي عن الذي شممته من عند غيرك.



بارك الله فيك على امانتك ...وبارك لك في ثقتك بما تبدع من تركيبات للعطور بجودة عالية تكاد تكون مطاااااابقة للأصلي بصووووورة كبيرة بل هيا الأصل وما بالسوق إلا مسميات أصبحت للأصلي.



تستحق الثناء والشكر والتقدير بكل معاني الكلمات 


تقبل مروري المتواضع في أغلى صفحات العطور ​





​






​
</U>


----------

